# Towing a 16' travel trailer w/ an  aerostar



## berkins (Dec 5, 2005)

I am considering buying my first travel trailer, a 2 axle 16' 1972 Nomad...this measurement is from the rear of the trailer to the front of the trailer, not inc. the 2' of hitch. Is this the correct way to measure a travel trailer? Can anyone tell me the weight of this trailer? I have a 1995 Ford aerostar minivan with a 3.0 v-6 with the tow package, the book says this vehicle will tow up to 3900lbs. does anyone have any experience towing with a ford aerostar? Do you think this van will pull this trailer very well. I do not drive as fast as most people today, if that helps. Thanks for the help, Berkins


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2005)

Towing a 16' travel trailer w/ an  aerostar

Hi Berkins and welcome to the forum.  I don't know the weight of this trailer but most in this year were pretty heavy. Don't think you have the tow vehicle for the 72 Nomad but just my opinion. Maybe someone here can give you the weight.


----------



## RV-VOL (Dec 6, 2005)

Towing a 16' travel trailer w/ an  aerostar

The New 2005 Nomad Units That size Weight is 3,890 and so much has been done to make the units lighter in weight since 1972. Best I can remember back in that age range they were in the ball park of 4,300 dry weight. In my mind you have way to much trailer for your van. Think about a ultra lite unit. Or even a 7' wide unit this will help drop the weight. 

Happy Camping


----------

